# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor per te rritur ( 18+ )

## metiiii

barcaleta te bukura                                                                                                                        " e dashur sot shita 3 dyshek dhe 20 brek dhe fitova 800 euro"."ndersa une i dashur me nje dyshek e pa brek fitova 2000 euro

----------


## metiiii

Dy shok:
-do te vish sot nga une,mendova te organizoj seks ne grup.
-Po vij - thote shoku!po sa veta do jemi?
-nese sjell te fejuaren tende behemi tre.

----------


## metiiii

Nje burr perplaset me nje grua ne hollin e nje hoteli e padashje i prek gjoksin me berryl.
Te dy ndihen shume ne siklet.E burri perpiqet ti kerkoj falje e i thote:
"zonje nese zemra jote eshte e bute si gjoksi yt,shpresoj te me falesh".dhe zonja i pergjigjet:"zoteri nese zogu yt eshte i fort po kaq sa berryli yt,do me gjesh ne dhomen 221".

----------


## metiiii

Horoskopi 2006.Shendeti-Yjet te buzeqeshin! Puna :i kryqezuar: jet te buzeqeshin! Fati-Yjet vazhdojen te buzeqeshin! Seksi-Yjet po mbajne barkun me dore nga te qeshurat...

----------


## metiiii

Kesulkuqja! "gjyshe sa vesh te medhenj qe paske!"
-"po per te te degjuar me mire ty bija ime"
-"gjyshe,sa sy te medhenj qe paske!"
-per te te degjuar me mire bija ime!"
yyy gjyshe sa goje te madhe qe paske!"
-bija ime e dashur a e ke pare sa te madhe e ka gjyshi

----------


## metiiii

Ishte nje cast :arushi:  pame dhe pas gjysem ore ishim ne krevat!UNE NE TIMIN E AI NE TE TIJIN

----------


## metiiii

Nje djal i vogel i tregon shoqes se tij bibiluishin dhe i thote: "une kam kete ti nuk ke"...dhe vajza e vogel ngre fundin dhe i pergjigjet: "Mua me ka thene mami se kur te rritem do kem nga ajo qe ke ti sa te dua"

----------


## metiiii

I thote burri gruas se tij.

Do provojme nje stil te ri, ndersa une jam duke i dhene makines ti do ulesh poshte.
Jo i kthehet gruaja, sepse humb kontrrollin ti dhe na perplas. Pas shume debatesh gruaja pranoi.
Ata ishin duke zbritur nje disheze te larte dhe burri ne momentin final leshon duart nga timoni dhe i kap veshet gruas se tij.

Makina humb kontrrollin dhe si perfundim perplasen me nje peme dhe gruaja fluturon nga xhami.

Ai sheh qe ne dore i kishin mbetur veshet e saj.
Del me shpejtesi jashte dhe pyet nje bari qe ruante delet ne lendine.
Mos te zune syte nje vajze duke fluturuar, pa veshe.

Me veshe pa veshe nuk e vura re i pergjigjet xhaja po se cfare kishte nje gje te gjate ne goje....

----------


## metiiii

Nje djal ter qef shkon ne nje farmaci the i thot farmacistit
-Me jep nje prezervativ se do jem nga e dashura sot dhe nje rrug e dy pun".ja jep ky edhe ai tek gjysma e rruges kthehhet pra
-"a e di cka,memir me jep dhe nje tjeter se ka edhe nje moter te mire ajo" --ja jep ky i ziu dhe tjetren,mbas ksaj i thot ky,paskam e ca lek te holla beji me mir 3 se edhe maman te mire e ka ajo.e mir ky mer tre dhe drejtohet per nga shpia e te dashures.Mberrin atje e puth e perqafon ca i ben dhe pastaj i thot e dashura," o shpirt hajde te prezantoj me babin"
Sa e shef babain e saj ky skuqet dhe i bij te fiket dhe shkon me urgjenc ne spital
pasi permendet dites tjeter i thot e dashura." o zemer a je me mire,cpate dje?
" po ti moj,i thot ky pse nuk me the qe e ke babin farmacist?"

----------


## RaPSouL

:pa dhembe:  ajo e para 1-sh fare hahahahahahha.

----------


## metiiii

Ishte njeher nje shqiptare nje amerikan nje italian,dhe shkuan ne rusi.aty hyn te pinin ne nje lokal qe pronari ishte kapoja e mafias ruse!porosin e pare e beri amerikani i cili thirri kamarierin the i tha ti sillte nje ark me wiski!pasi e pine te gjith wiskin i tha kamarierit qe skishte ta paguante,kamarieri i tha qe te fliste me pronarin qe ishte ulur nja 2 tavolina me andej!amerikani shkoi te ta volina e pronarit dhe vuri doren ne tavolin!cfar ben e pyeti pronari?ai i tha :majmun duke kercyer: a pri doren se skam te paguaj!nuk prihet dora per nje ark me wiski i tha proarii dyti porositi italiani i cili kerkoi nje ark me amaro montenegro.pasi e mbaruan arken ai si amerkani shkoi te pronari dhe i vuri kemben mbi tavolin dhe i th qe tja priste se skishte te pagunte!nuk prihet kemba per nje arke amaro po ta fal kesaj here tha pronari!I treti porositi shqiptari i cili kerkoi nje ark me raki!pasi e pin rakin shqiptari shkoi tek tavolina e pronarit dhe i vuri k*rin mbi tavolin!pronari i tha qe nuk ja vlente tja priste per nje ark me raki!shqiptari tha:ke do presesh ti more bol. por mere ne goj

----------


## metiiii

ne nje pallate jetonin: xhaja ne katin e pare dhe cuna ne katin e dyte ne pallat.nje dite xhaja degjone zhurme ne katin e dyte,troket ne shtepine e cunave dhe i thote :i hutuar:  cuna ca boni kshu?aa xhaje neser eshte koncert sot kemi prova i thijne cunat,mire thote xhaja vazhdoni,te nesermen po i njejti avaz,te pasnesermen perseri cunat benini zhurme,prisnin te vije xhaja,hic xhaja,shkojne cunat te shpija xhajes dhetrokasin ne dere,del xhaja tu i ra me dore,o xhaje ca je tu bo pyesin cunat?sot kam prova,neser do ju q. ropt thote xhaj

----------


## metiiii

shkojne 2 murgesha ke i dyqan me ble 2 banane.shitesja i thot se ka vetem 3 dhe ti merrinin te treja.mir thot kjo murgesha kte te treten ta morim me e honger.

----------


## metiiii

prostituta kerkonte 200lek per me ia fut me ia  nxjerre shkon i pari i jep200 ia fut e ia nxjerr shkon i dyti ia fut e ia nxjerr shkon i treti ia fut dhe nuk po ia nxirrte atehere i thote ajo hemo nxire cpret,atehere i thot ky po un 100 lek kam

----------


## metiiii

njerit i ra gripi shkoi te farmacisti dhe i kerkoi atij nje aspirine dhe nje prezervativ e mori aspirinen e futi ne prezervativ dhe e gelltiti farmacisti e pyet :macoku gri: far ishte ajo  ky pergjigjet:du me i q* nonen gripit por sdu me e lene me barre

----------


## metiiii

dy djem te rinj dhe capken vendosen te venin per urim per festat e fund vitit te nje plak qe nuk degjonte mire me mendjen per tu tallur.pasi i qeras plaka njeri nga djemt uron plaken ;na henksh ***** .plaka qe nuk degjonte ;te gjith se bashku te keqen nena

----------


## metiiii

Dy hajdute bien ne prangat e policise....thot njeri.Bo bo sa mbrapsht po na hecen.Mos u qaj thot tjetri se ka edhe me keq.Ne gjyq merret vendimi,burgim i perjetshem.Mosss thot ai, sa ters.Mos u qaj thot tjetri se ka edhe me keq.Bejne nje kerkese per gjyq tjeter ne apel.Apeli i denon me pushkatim.Mossss thot ai sa ters. I dergojne tek vendi,dhe behen gati per pushkatim.Moossss thot ai sa ters.mos u qaj thot tjetri se ka edhe me keq.E ku ka me keq thot ky,po na pushkatojne.Ka thot tjetri ka.Sa behet gati skuadra e pushkatimit per te qelluar,del njeri dhe thote.....PRIT PRIT PARA SE TI PUSHKATOJME, DO I FUSIM NGA NJE TE Q...

----------


## metiiii

na ishte njhere lepuri dhe sa here qe dhelpra shkonte per gjah , lepuri i shkonte ne shtepi kelysheve dhe i thoshte ju'a q* dhelpren.njehere kelyshet i tregojne dhelpres per lepurin ,dhelpra vendos te fshihet ne shtepi dhe sa te vij lepuri per te share ta kapi dhe ta haje.vjen lepuri dhe fillon te shaje kur ne moment del dhelpra qe ishte fshehur dhe fillon ta ndjeke,ne pyll dhelpra ngec ne ferra dhe nuk leviz dot, e shikon lepuri gjendjen e dhelpres i afrohet duke dredhur zinxhirin dhe i thote: ""une te q*ja edhe ne syte te kelysheve por me vinte keq per ata

----------


## metiiii

Ishin 5 vellezer dhe po u vdiste babai. Ai u le amanet lopen qe kishin ta ruanin si syte e ballit. Por nje dite lopa ngordhi. Vellezerit takuan nje zane dhe ajo u tha se do ta ringjallte lopen nese njeri nga ata do te mund te bente dashuri 5 here rrjesht me te. I pari zgjati 2 here  edhe i dyti aq i treti zgjati 3 here ndersa i katerti 4 here. kur i erdhi rradha te pestit, ai i kaloi 5 heret.
-Boll se me vdiqe i thote zana.
-Ku pyes une per ty, une vdiqa lopen.-i thote vellai i 5

----------


## metiiii

ne nje familje te varfer burri punonte ne ndertim ndersa gruaja papune.Nje dite kur kthehet burri ne shtepi shikon nje tv te ri dhe thote "moj grua po ku e more kete?" "eh"thote gruaja "vura nje skedine fitova dhe bleva kete" te nesmen kur kthehet burri ne shpi shef nje frigorifer te ri pyet gruan dhe e njejta histori dhe ky i thote "qenke me fat ti..."
te nesmen kur burri kthehet gjen ne shpi nje oxhak gruan te ulur aty kembe hap dhe duke lexu reviste i thote he dhe sot kape po po thote gruja e mire i thote i shoqi po kujdes mos djeg skedinen

----------

